# Samstag o. Sonntag Köln Session!



## trialsrider (24. September 2006)

Kommendes WE werden wir:
Levelboss, theglue, trial-king, phil, ich und einige andere in Köln eine
Session starten! Wer von euch hätte noch lust dazu zu stoßen?
Sagt nur einfach wann es euch besser passt! Samstag oder Sonntag!

Wir freuen uns über jeden der mitfährt!
Egal wie gut oder schlecht jemand fährt es geht um den Spaß! 


Also bis Samstag!

Martin


----------



## V!RUS (24. September 2006)

Mal schauen, Köln wär schon geil. Ich versuche zu kommen, wahrscheinlich dann mit dem Daniel (MontyXL). Hoffentlich ist schönes Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MontyXL (24. September 2006)

ja man wir kommen!
aber Sa ist besser!

greetz


----------



## Eisbein (24. September 2006)

also ich komme vll. zu 30%


----------



## koxxrider (24. September 2006)

ich wäre auf jeden fall sonntags dabei
samstag kann ich nicht(show)


----------



## bikersemmel (25. September 2006)

HI, ich wäre auch eher Sonntag dabei. Sa geht nicht wegen arbeiten.
Sagt mal eine Zeit und einen Ort.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (25. September 2006)

shit würde gerne mitkommen wohne ja schließlich in köln aber mit meinem bike kreuze ich da nich auf


----------



## trialteil (25. September 2006)

ich kann auch wenn das wetter will am besten an der neuen domtreppe wegen arbeit auch sonntag. 221pr


----------



## trialsrider (26. September 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> shit würde gerne mitkommen wohne ja schließlich in köln aber mit meinem bike kreuze ich da nich auf



Alles klar noch ein Grund mehr für dich dabei zu sein! 
Kommt nicht auf das Bike an! ...und auch nicht auf dein Können
es wird keiner Lachen! Hab auch net so das top akutelle mega teil!  
Also los komm mit!

Ich denke dann machen wir eher Samstag weil dann der Koxxrider net kann!
*ernst bleib versuch*

Mal schaun!

Martin


----------



## bikersemmel (26. September 2006)

Wann solls denn dann losgehen? Ich komme dann mit Kumpels aus Essen. Brauchen unbedingt mal Kontakt zu Lokals in Köln um die Spots dort kennenzulernen. Weiß eigentlich jemand wann die Trialhalle eröffnet wird in Köln?


----------



## Tretschwein (26. September 2006)

träumer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (26. September 2006)

Ok mal sehn  bin am WE eh in der city unterwegs


----------



## koxxrider (26. September 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Alles klar noch ein Grund mehr für dich dabei zu sein!
> Kommt nicht auf das Bike an! ...und auch nicht auf dein Können
> es wird keiner Lachen! Hab auch net so das top akutelle mega teil!
> Also los komm mit!
> ...



hey du träumer
hättest du mal richtig geguckt hättest du gesehen das mehr leute sonntag wollen 

nicht böse gemeint 
MfG Rene


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (28. September 2006)

kein problem jungs 


fahren wir halt samstag und sonntag 
wer ist dabei?????
(treffpunkt 11 Köln HB ist as ok für euch ?)


grüsse aus köln
phil


----------



## trialsrider (28. September 2006)

Ja um 11 Hbf am Samstag! Sonntag bin ich dann net dabei!

Meine Eltern sind nicht da und da will man mal was mit der Freundin 
machen!  


martin


----------



## koxxrider (28. September 2006)

geht klar, sonntag bin ich dabei


----------



## V!RUS (28. September 2006)

Also mit 11 Uhr HBF geht klar, soweit ich das System des öffentlichen Verkehrs verstanden hab.  

Btw. Ich hab letztens auf Pro7 Galileo gesehen, da war so eine Radschule für Erwachsene, die nicht Fahrrad fahren konnten, die war in Köln. Da konnte man im Hintergrund so eine Treppe sehen, wo der Daniel letztes Mal einen Platten bekommen hat und noch andere Spots, sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (28. September 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Also mit 11 Uhr HBF geht klar, soweit ich das System des öffentlichen Verkehrs verstanden hab.
> 
> Btw. Ich hab letztens auf Pro7 Galileo gesehen, da war so eine Radschule für Erwachsene, die nicht Fahrrad fahren konnten, die war in Köln. Da konnte man im Hintergrund so eine Treppe sehen, wo der Daniel letztes Mal einen Platten bekommen hat und noch andere Spots, sehr geil.



sam. o. son.


----------



## bikersemmel (29. September 2006)

Bin Sonntag mit 2 Kollegen dabei. Also um 11 am HBF


----------



## Levelboss (29. September 2006)

Ich bin Samstag und Sonntag am Start.


----------



## AmericanChesser (29. September 2006)

Ich wollt auch kommen!
Aber mein Freilauf hat sich verabschidet   
Jetzt kommt balt nen Tensil!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. September 2006)

semmel, sach mal deine kollegen 
ich komme wahrscheinlich auch sonntag! werden auch einradtrialer dabei sein ?

mfg. Fabian


----------



## koxxrider (30. September 2006)

ich denke nicht das irgend ein einradtrialer kommt


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (30. September 2006)

Also zumindest heute waren keine da


----------



## koxxrider (30. September 2006)

gibt es bilder von heute?


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (30. September 2006)

Jup,musst du aber auf die anderen warten


----------



## trialteil (30. September 2006)

meski hier pferri sehen uns morgen im tuff tuff 20" is easykoxx v.s montyyy nur spass 11 uhr neue grosse treppe gib alles (tryalli) amen#ä+ü.schei? alk bin trotzdem da wenn zu spätich bin wen kann wen kann ich dann anrufen telll..danke MR.monty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (30. September 2006)

ich nehme den zug der um 10:30 von eu fährt.
ich fahre gar kein koxx. wie kommst du darauf, es ist ein echo team
kann man auch in meiner gallerie angucken


----------



## hopmonkey (30. September 2006)

trialteil schrieb:


> meski hier pferri sehen uns morgen im tuff tuff 20" is easykoxx v.s montyyy nur spass 11 uhr neue grosse treppe gib alles (tryalli) amen#ä+ü.schei? alk bin trotzdem da wenn zu spätich bin wen kann wen kann ich dann anrufen telll..danke MR.monty



Herr Ober,

ääähm, ich nehm das gleiche was er hatte


----------



## trialteil (30. September 2006)

s cheiss kkiiffeerr binseit drei hahren weg davon seit den fahre ich trial (viel besser)13-23 verschwendettttttttjetbin25 nix passiert nur gut das MATERIAL hälttDafür schwärm ich undKREIDLER mopeds


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (30. September 2006)

hm?da sollte sich wohl jemand ins bett begeben^^


----------



## trialteil (30. September 2006)

wat biketrial schläft niemals


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (30. September 2006)

doch wenn es über 2 promille hat^^


----------



## bikersemmel (2. Oktober 2006)

Hi kann mal jemand Fotos von Sonntag hochladen, das wäre super-klasse.
An alle die nicht dabei waren:

War eine sehr geile Session am Sonntag.

Also bis demnächst.

Gruß Semmel


----------



## trialsrider (2. Oktober 2006)

bikersemmel schrieb:


> Hi kann mal jemand Fotos von Sonntag hochladen, das wäre super-klasse.
> An alle die nicht dabei waren:
> 
> War eine sehr geile Session am Sonntag.
> ...



Jap war echt geil! Wieder jede Menge neue super nette und gute Fahrer
kennengelernt! Ach Semmel deine Werbung auf www.uhrkraft.de ist göttlich! 

Also Phil du hast gehört, der Mann will die fotos!  

martin


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (2. Oktober 2006)

Hi Jung lade grad die bilder von sonntag u. sammstag 

hier der link dazu www.btc-cologne.de/bike.rar

falls jemand das org bild haben will einfach ne P.M an mich (bilder kommprimiert)

cu grüsse phil

CA.45 min noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialJam-Cologne (2. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Jap war echt geil! Wieder jede Menge neue super nette und gute Fahrer
> kennengelernt! Ach Semmel deine Werbung auf www.uhrkraft.de ist göttlich!
> 
> Also Phil du hast gehört, der Mann will die fotos!
> ...



jo geiles video semmel

wollte das auch mal  machen mit dem tunel naja hab auch keine uhr ... 


SPITZE !!!!!!!


----------



## Levelboss (2. Oktober 2006)

Video vom Sonntag


----------

